# Looking at PV....options



## SakeDads (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello,
I have been reading many posts here and I first want to thank all of you for some of the BEST information I have found anywhere on many subjects of moving to Mexico.

We are a gay couple (21+ years) that is in theatre. One is retiring and the other can retire or find tourism/entertainment/hospitality work in PV to stay busy. We have been going there regularly for 10 years and fell in love with all she has to offer. One of us worked on Disney Cruise Line and was there every week for 3 months. Thought we'd get sick of it but the opposite happened! Feel more in love every week.  

We are awaiting our 15 year old puppy to decide she is done with us and then we are planning to go for 4-6 weeks to investigate whether we want to make a more permanent move there. We have many questions (some only we can answer) about whether we want a condo or apartment? House, probably not, but after reading posts about condos vs houses seems some houses may be easier to maintain. Do we do the 180 day FMM or go for a Temp Visa? What is one of us is interested in working there and the other wants to be retired? We are not legally married but could be quickly if it makes a difference. We also have to decide if we want to sell the house in Vegas (We are in a good position with it as opposed to so many friends) or do we keep it and just rent there?

Any insight you can give would be great. We plan on staying/living in Old Town/Zona Romantica/Cochas Chinas. So far I have found good short term rentals on VRBO and AirBnB but if there are other sites I would love to know about them for the 4-6 week trip. We feel we will get a lot of these answers while we are there but welcome any information we can get here as well. THANKS!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I suggest you rent for at least 6 months to make sure you can handle the heat and humidity of the summer months so I would only get the 180 day FMM or tourist permit..Remember it is one thing to vacation in a place and another living there permanently...suerte


----------



## SakeDads (Mar 20, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> I suggest you rent for at least 6 months to make sure you can handle the heat and humidity of the summer months so I would only get the 180 day FMM or tourist permit..Remember it is one thing to vacation in a place and another living there permanently...suerte


Thanks. The first time I went was the end of July and I still loved it. We live in Vegas so heat is not a problem. Humidity on the other hand. And actually we go on vacation and pray for rain as we so rarely see it in Vegas.


----------

